# 450 Vegas Round with 45x in a Tournament How Rare ?



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

How rare is a 450 45x Vegas Round in a tournament round. How many of you have witnessed one or shot one ?


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

I have never witnessed one.


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

i think Reo Wilde shot a 600 60X in competition last year.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Anyone else ?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I will tell you this, That's pretty darned good. I was at Flatwoods this weekend. I think it's OK if you blow your own horn. It ain't braggin if you can back it up.... Fantastic shooting. Congrats.....This guy won't brag, but he did it Saturday.....Let's hear a round of applause......


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

My good friend did it this weekend it was fun to watch I have a pic of him holding his target after he shot. He will be heading to Lancaster this weekend I hope he keeps it up!


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Have seen many..*



cenochs said:


> How rare is a 450 45x Vegas Round in a tournament round. How many of you have witnessed one or shot one ?


*We have some very talented shooters in the area...I have seen Corey Monahan shoot several.:mg:...I not only witnessed Reo Wildes accomplishment at Lancaster last year,,I had the pleasure of sitting with him and his father during the round..:shade:..They granted us permission to film it. He put 60 arrows right in the same hole..:mg:..It was inspiring and amazing...like a bowgun....He is like a bowgun. Reo gave me personal advice on using the backtension release and how to fire it properly. My games have improved greatly since. The Wilde family is a rare one.....they are all very accomplished archers. I hope to start shooting some 450's and 45 X games myself....my first Hoyt will be here today. Good luck this year to Reo and everyone else as well.*


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

I shot 39 X`s at a tournament in Winnipeg, Manitoba and 39 at the Stan Open Hartford, Connecticut shoot. 45 x`s is really something.:mg:


----------



## damage_inc (Jan 18, 2010)

One word for a score like that....AWESOME~!....Hats off to that gentleman........


----------



## Hottarcher (Mar 18, 2008)

A guy I shot w/ in Flatwoods on Sat. shot a 450 w/ 40X. I was pretty darn impressed. :shade:


----------



## mojo man (Aug 12, 2007)

Best game I've seen is 57x's on a 600 round. It was fun to watch.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

saw two of them on the same line two weekends ago...and I WAS pretty happy with my paltry 444...


----------



## Cheese (Dec 16, 2005)

*?*

Well How did the boy who went to Lancaster do, the first round is over and I saw where Evan Baize made the cut.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

He made the cut 647 tied with evan they went together and then tied each other! It's all luck now all the guys that made the cut are pretty much the same it
comes down to who has luck on there side now! I hope Thomas or evan go along way tomorrow


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I have shot a bunch of 450's but that was before the baby "X"!! Since the baby "X" was added, a 40x - 450 is the best I have been able to do. 

And yes, Reo's accomplishment at LAS, was the best round I have ever seen in 35 years of shooting!! Especially that last arrow!! Dead center!! :thumbs_up


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

*450 45X billings MT*

Seen josh schaff shoot a perfect, perfect. Later he lost in a shoot off with Rob morgan. shoot that well and still lose. I'd be happy with a 45x. Best I've ever seen. hats off to anybody who can come close. Someday soon I hope.


----------

